# Favorite comp callers



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

What are your favorite comp caller for canada goose???If you can pick only one???

my favorite of all time is Josh Neuwiller


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Gotta be one of the Grounds boys..I'm going with Hunter, only because of what he's accomplished at his age. Tim's a very close second!


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I would have to say Kelly powers, Keven Popo,Hunter Grounds,Shawn Stahl in that order.......although Tim Grounds or Jeff Foils could probally put more geese on the grounds these comp callers got the speed thing going onn......Kelly Powers is the best i have heard !


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

I'd have to say Newiller's attack for the championship last year, I beileve, with a Sean Mann Eastern Shoreman was utterly amazing. After him I'd say Zink and Powers, then Grounds. THink about it though, imagine if you were in these guys' "group", Zink, Grounds and Powers??!!! It'd sound like 100,000 big boys!!! :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The Grounds crew are all good. Powers, Hunter, Threinen.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I would have to go with Josh N as well. He can use a call and and he can use his mouth. Lots of talent there. Hunter would be second just because of his age and what he has accomplished!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Threinen, he can make that Supermag sing man.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Team Big River


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Meat/comp caller: I would go with midwest boy, Shawn Stahl for sure..

Comp caller: I would go with Powers, he can make some sick notes..

keep it reeel
madison


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

If you think about it: Man I would give my left nad to call like either one of those guys ! !


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

for meat calling id go with saunders for sure


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Freddy Zink, "derrrr' Powwers, dis one pays out like a slot machine, got da neck bands to prove it!"
A close second is Hidgon, he can sure mouth call the canadians.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Decoyer or Goosebuster3......as soon as they start entering contests. 



Blake Hermel said:


> Team Big River


 :lol:


----------

